# Coach K to da Lakes?



## DiRTy DiRK (Jun 4, 2003)

In serious discussions on ESPN,...not official...i found it shocking...i kind of like the choice though, how about you?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

and I heard Duke has a press conference set for later. If thats true, than wow.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

I just about posted this the same time as you. I got an email from the Devils Den talking about it.

Here is a link to the board. 

Link 

Personally id hate to see him goto LA. Mainly because im a Duke fan and i cant stand LA.

Right now they have about 230 members logged on.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

The NBA isnt college!!!

He should stick to what he knows!!!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> The NBA isnt college!!!
> 
> He should stick to what he knows!!!


They were just discussing this on ESPNews. Now that the league has the zone, they were saying that it would be better for teams to have college coaches ala Larry Brown and Mike Montgomery.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Speaking as a Laker fan I would love to have him, whoever ends up on the Lakers next year, I don't care if kobe goes, shaq goes, both go, both stay....

Coach K is welcome any day

but I think he is a dukie for life though 

I think its just a rumor


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

press conference now..


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

I dont think it will happen, but that would be very interesting to see if he succeeds at the NBA level. As well as keeping him away from dean smiths record


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

as tarheel fan, also happy he is gone from smith's record as well


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

So what happened in the press conference? Can't watch it ...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> The NBA isnt college!!!
> 
> He should stick to what he knows!!!


The NBA isn't college? Stick to what he knows? Just think back on all the players he's coached who went on to win NBA championships.


There's...

...and...


...uh...


:uhoh: 

Never mind.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> The NBA isnt college!!!
> 
> He should stick to what he knows!!!


With all the HS going pro, its kind of like college.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoyWilliams</b>!
> 
> With all the HS going pro, its kind of like college.


So true lol... For every Larry Brown, there are a ton of Tim Floyds... College coaches just don't make very good NBA coaches...


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

i hope he DOES go to the lakers. he's a systems-oriented coach. i don't think kobe would want to play in another system after just getting out from under the triangle . . . yet another reason why he should come to PHOENIX!!!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> The NBA isn't college? Stick to what he knows? Just think back on all the players he's coached who went on to win NBA championships.
> ...


Danny Ferry


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

If a college coach was going to be successful at the NBA level, I'd put my money or Krzyzewski. Larry Brown is a "teaching" coach who defines roles and works his players hard to play their roles perfectly. That's the style of coach that Krzyzewski is.

The "screamer" types of coaches like Calipari and Carlisimo have had rather limited success. Multi-millionaire adults don't respond well to be screamed at.

Of course, Rick Pitino failed and I don't think he was a "screamer," but he was more of a system coach even when his system ("40 minutes of hell" constant pressing) proved to be unsuited to the pros.

So, a big question will be whether Krzyzewski is adaptable enough to stop doing something he's used to if it doesn't work. His reliance on the three-point shot may turn out to be one of those things.

His harping on defense will stand him good stead.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

New Laker Lineup for 2005! 

C: Christian Laettner
PF: Elton Brand
SF: Shane Battier
SG: Corey Maggette
PG: Jay Williams

Bench Production

SF: Mike Dunleavy Jr. 
PG: Will Avery 
SF: Grant Hill 
C: Shoot, I forget his name. He has a whole bunch of tattoos though. 
SG: Trajan Langdon


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Cherokee Parks

He would actually try to get Hurley as an assistant, perhaps.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dakota</b>!
> New Laker Lineup for 2005!
> 
> C: Christian Laettner
> ...


Dont forget Loul Deng, might as well give them Duhon, and why not Livingston?? Lol


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Nothing more than an attempt by Coach K to get more money from Duke...:yes:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> Nothing more than an attempt by Coach K to get more money from Duke...:yes:


Well, the Lakers have now offered him the job, but you could be right.


----------



## nima86 (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PHXSPORTS4LIFE</b>!
> i hope he DOES go to the lakers. he's a systems-oriented coach. i don't think kobe would want to play in another system after just getting out from under the triangle . . . yet another reason why he should come to PHOENIX!!!


Correct me if im wrong but i believe i read that if Kobe would have went to college he would of went to Duke because he really liked coach K


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Correct me if im wrong but i believe i read that if Kobe would have went to college he would of went to Duke because he really liked coach K


Not as much as he likes millions of dollars.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Although I despise Coach K, being an UK alum and all, I despise Duke more, and K going to L.A. will at least have a negative effect on duke, especially in the recruiting category, in the immediate future. I will hate him less if he takes the job.


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

Hmmm. I have no idea whether this would work, though I'm skeptical, to say the least. 

Slightly OT, but why do people consider Larry Brown a "college coach"? In his career he's coached in the pros for something like 24 years total (and continuously since '88) and only seven at Universities. He was an ABA/NBA coach before he ever took the UCLA job. That seems qualitatively different than the Pitino/Carlesimo/Floyd crowd.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Pitino started out as an assistant for the Knicks, they only spent 2 years at Providence, and then went back to the pros with the Knicks. They won 52 games one year. I'm not saying he's a good pro coach.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoyWilliams</b>!
> 
> Danny Ferry


May as well have been an accident. Ring no thanks to Mr. Ferry.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

> ESPN's Jay Bilas reports that Lakers free agent guard Kobe Bryant has made it clear to the team that he wants Krzyzewski to be his next coach.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1832934


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

You gotta imagine this would be a seriously tempting offer to Coach K. He has dominated the college game, and does not have much left to achieve there.

For those that don't believe he couldn't adapt, I would diagree. After reading his book - Leading w/ the Heart - it was evident that he just brought in the best players, got a feel for the team, and coached them according to their strengths. He seems to be a pretty balanced person and coach. K has great discipline but also emphasizes of teamwork and chemistry.

Now that Kobe says he would prefer K, you would think that Coach would have to consider that intriguing opportunity.

It will be interesting to see what he decides.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Why does Kobe get to say who the coach is?:whoknows:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> Why does Kobe get to say who the coach is?:whoknows:


He's the college coach that he's never had.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

*Coach K to LA?*

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2004/basketball/nba/07/01/lakers.krzyzewski.ap/index.html

What does everyone think of Coach K going to LA? Laker fans?


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Doubt he'll do it.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

HIGHLY and I mean HIGHLY doubt it. Plus, we don't need ESPN doing a 24 hour dedication to his college career the day after he would announce going to LA.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

It is interesting that Rick Pitino thinks that K should do it. There are some things that I could see make him accept the job; you cant get much more greedy than K and he could potentialy make 10 million a year (yes 10 million). He is very pissed after loosing Deng and Livingston, and could be fed up with the current recruiting situation in college ball in general. He might want a new challange. That being said, I still expect to see him on the sidelines at Cameron Indoor next year.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> HIGHLY and I mean HIGHLY doubt it. Plus, we don't need ESPN doing a 24 hour dedication to his college career the day after he would announce going to LA.


yes we do..if Rick could get one so can da great one


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

The rumor is that he was offered 8 mil/year on a five year deal and that Kobe wanted him. That's more $$ than Phil. Additionally, with all the kiddies goin to the NBA and him being 50+, its probably the right time for him to make the transition, not to mention that its a long contract.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> The rumor is that he was offered 8 mil/year on a five year deal and that Kobe wanted him. That's more $$ than Phil. Additionally, with all the kiddies goin to the NBA and him being 50+, its probably the right time for him to make the transition, not to mention that its a long contract.


And you think a long contract for a college coach with no
professional experience is a good thing? Just because he is a
great college coach does not mean it will translate to the pros.

You can not deal with professional players in the same way as
you deal with college kids. Bobby Knight is a great college coach
but I doubt his style would work at all in the pros.

If I was the Lakers I would only offer a 3 yr deal and see if he can
actually make it work in the pros. Of course he may not be willing
to sign for that.

I think Rudy T. was more of a sure thing than coach K. I would have
gone that route.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

Coach K and Kobe....sinking together......gotta love it.

Well now Dallas has screwed themselves out of the Shaq stakes by not re-signing Nash, which means they'd have to give up Dirk.

Every Laker lover in the media has their cocky voice on. "This is just what LA needed. Coach K can convince Shaq to stay." 

As someone who hates Kobe only slightly less than I hate Coach KriZEWski nothing would make me happier.

Shaq coming back to the Lakers means that basically you will see AT THE VERY best, the same Laker team you saw a month ago....minus Derek Fisher. They have no cap room, Gary has their MLE and Karl coming back would take their LLE. Which means that if Kobe re-signs and Shaq stays.....the Lakers transactions as far as making themselves a better team ended when they took Sasha Vujacic with the 27th pick.

O'neal
Malone, Medvedenko (?)
George, Walton, Fox (?)
Bryant, Vujacic
Payton, Rush

If Medvedenko does leave or Fox retires, or both, the Lakers would have no way to replace them.

That team right there gets DISMANTLED by the Spurs, Wolves or Pistons next year for sure....and is probably VERY beatable for several other teams as well.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

He's not going. He hated it when other coaches went to the pros. He's making good money now. He's not going.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> And you think a long contract for a college coach with no
> ...


Ehhh don't go there with Coach Knight. The first time he beat the crap out of one of the players his style would fly just fine.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> And you think a long contract for a college coach with no
> ...


They can sign him to a long term contract, but still fire him if he performs poorly, no?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RoyWilliams</b>!
> Personally id hate to see him goto LA. Mainly because im a Duke fan and i cant stand LA.


You can't stand us? Christ.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> And you think a long contract for a college coach with no
> professional experience is a good thing? Just because he is a
> great college coach does not mean it will translate to the pros.


Did I say it was a good thing? Nope.



> You can not deal with professional players in the same way as
> you deal with college kids.


Thank you captain obvious.



> Bobby Knight is a great college coach
> but I doubt his style would work at all in the pros.
> 
> If I was the Lakers I would only offer a 3 yr deal and see if he can
> ...


Exactly, the lakers have to lure him with a long term deal in order to get the coach Kobe apparently wants.



> I think Rudy T. was more of a sure thing than coach K. I would have
> gone that route.


Me too probably, but they gotta give kobe what he wants.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> .minus Derek Fisher.


ahem...minus Fish? He opted out but hasn't made up his mind in signing a deal with other team.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> 
> 
> ahem...minus Fish? He opted out but hasn't made up his mind in signing a deal with other team.


Ahem let him stay lol. You'll still get your ARSE kicked. You have Bird rights on him so what are you gonna give him? Whatever you give him just ensures that you'll STILL be over the cap when you lose Payton, George and Fox following next season.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

I hope Coach K comes, Kobe or not. Duke likes to run and shoot threes. An exciting style L.A. fans would like to see. Buss let Jackson go because he was tired of the stand around ,pass around basketball. K also likes fundamentals which is good.

This also means the Big Fatso needs to get himself in shape for real ,or get left behind. 



> New Laker Lineup for 2005!
> 
> C: Christian Laettner
> PF: Elton Brand
> ...


I'll take Boozer, he can play for us anytime:yes:. Battier would be easy to get and he will give us more than George. We already have Langdon(Rush). Now if we could only turn Kobe into a team oriented G. Hill ...... :scatter:


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>LA68</b>!
> This also means the Big Fatso needs to get himself in shape for real ,or get left behind.


Shaq > The Lakers


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> 
> 
> You can't stand us? Christ.


Just the Lakers.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RoyWilliams</b>!
> 
> Just the Lakers.


Oh c'mon now.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> Ahem let him stay lol. You'll still get your ARSE kicked. You have Bird rights on him so what are you gonna give him? Whatever you give him just ensures that you'll STILL be over the cap when you lose Payton, George and Fox following next season.


Blah.

Talk about sour grapes. :laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoyWilliams</b>!
> 
> Just the Lakers.


Why?

People have given reasons like, "Because Shaq is such an a-hole." Which means that they dislike Shaq, and not the Lakers. Then these people say, "I hope Shaq leaves, the Lakers deserve it." If their reasons made sense, they'd like the Lakers more for losing Shaq. The same thing goes for Kobe.

People don't like Shaq and Kobe, not the Lakers. It's because they won all those championships, and people are acting like immature, nonsense-speaking, *****es.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*get a hold of yourself!*



> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> People don't like Shaq and Kobe, not the Lakers. It's because they won all those championships, and people are acting like immature, nonsense-speaking, *****es.


Which people? The ones who made signatures berating people who didn't think the Lakers would win the title this year? Or the good honest, hardworking folks who can read between the lines? Take your head out of your a$$ man. People don't like the Laker fans, they are too arrogant. 

Look at Detroit's fans for instance. They know their 15 minutes of fame are up, and they accept it. So just accept it.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: get a hold of yourself!*



> Originally posted by <b>sherako</b>!
> People don't like the Laker fans, they are too arrogant.


That's a general statement.


----------

